# Women, why are you attracted to taller men?



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Why are you attracted to taller men? Or are you?


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

I think that it has something to do with the fact that guys are often seen by women as somewhat of a protective figure. It's been that way since the beginning of time, really. So I think women are attractive to the type of guys that seem strong and masculine, and there's something about tallness that shows strength, somehow.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

My boyfriend is my height. I wear dress shoes that are a low heel like a kitten heel that are feminine. And we are the same height still although I usually wear flats with him. I never liked the look of high heels anyway. You know I like to be able to run, kick rears and cause uproars and a ruckus when I want to still...yep.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lol. It is kind of strange how high heels are always a topic of discussion when it comes to shorter guys and guys that are the same height as their girlfriends. I guess I didn't realize they had so much influence  I guess it is a big deal after all


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not so sure a taller girl would bother me beyond the reason that society pounds in in my head, but then again, don't know...


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Like Bullet said- 
Because of the "safe" feeling. They seem tougher/more masculine- like they would be able to protect better than a shorter guy would. 

Don't get me wrong there are a lot of attractive strong shorter guys. I'm just saying the reasoning.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I have only dated one or two people taller than me and found it kind of weird to look up at my gf. I imagine a lot of females would have a similar feeling looking down on their bf.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm, my boyfriend is about an inch shorter than me but he doesn't seem it because he has voluminous hair. :lol It feels like we're the same height. I must admit, when I've been with guys who were taller than me I really loved the feeling of being cuddled by them and having their arms around me. It's definitely to do with feeling protected and looked after. It's also nice when he can kiss the top of my head standing up.  But I love my boyfriend and it doesn't matter that he's not taller than me. If he were _a lot_ shorter it'd probably bother me, but the height difference is so small I don't notice it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Whilst I do prefer taller men (for the aforementioned "protection" reason), I'd much rather he have a tall heart.

ETA- I'm 5'4" btw.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

What do you define taller? 

I myself are 5"7' (173cm), Though In terms of protectiveness, I know I could potentially drop most people.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Yup, it's all about being protected and looked after :yes But I think it might be that characteristic rather than the actual height specifications. I'd find it very strange to be with someone shorter than me, mainly because I don't think I could find someone who was... :b


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

xJoshx said:


> What do you define taller?
> 
> I myself are 5"7' (173cm), Though In terms of protectiveness, I know I could potentially drop most people.


I think it's the image of protection not the actual validation.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not. I probably have a different perspective on it because I'm 5'10'' but it always seemed ludicrous. All the men I liked were my height or shorter, but that just sort of happened, it's not like I find men being taller than me unattractive or anything. It's weird though, I've received many unkind/hurtful/rude comments about my height from shorter men. So some women may have a height-bias, but in my experience men have it too.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

Emanresu said:


> I think it's the image of protection not the actual validation.


Ah I see


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

well,I'm super tall.6'1 here lol.
I've dated shorter than me and my height as well.When it comes to practical matters like kissing for instance it's better with someone my height,but then again you could just sit down and problem solved :b
I felt that it was other people who had a problem with us as a couple where the girl was taller than the guy which annoyed the hell out of me.Don't get why random people feel that they have the right to tell me what I can or cannot do.
If someone wants to date me they can't have problem with my height and I'll wear heels as well.
I'm happy that there are guys out there who like tall girls or else I'd be single forever :b

EDIT:
I must admit that when I first dated a shorter guy it was kind of weird since you're told that it's not normal,but now I don't care that much.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> I'm not. I probably have a different perspective on it because I'm 5'10'' but it always seemed ludicrous. All the men I liked were my height or shorter, but that just sort of happened, it's not like I find men being taller than me unattractive or anything. It's weird though, I've received many unkind/hurtful/rude comments about my height from shorter men. So some women may have a height-bias, but in my experience men have it too.


Me too.Haven't gotten that in a while now,but usually it's from shorter men or even girls have commented my height in a negative way.

I try not care about anymore and I'm ok with my height.Not much one can do about that anyway.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not - never have been... quite the opposite actually.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

This whole protection thing has me a tad confused. Are these ladies looking for a flak jacket or a life partner?:lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> This whole protection thing has me a tad confused. Are these ladies looking for a flak jacket or a life partner?:lol


fur real


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe it makes some feel more feminine by dating someone taller....?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't like to crick in my neck from looking at him when they are talking and having to be on tippy toes to kiss or them leaning half way over to kiss me... or toes and noses not matching up while cuddling.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe it's primarily for reaching things off of top shelves.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I believe it's primarily for reaching things off of top shelves.


That's what step stools are for...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

When did a step stool learn to pay for meals.... :b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why do women need men to pay for meals - we do work.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I knew I shouldn't have responded rofl:b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm actually a little surprised by the answers to be honest.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Being 5'1", unless I start dating midgets or dwarves (or is it dwarfs?), ALL men are going to be taller than me.

My boyfriend is 6'1" and it's so awesome! I can wear 6 inch heels and I'm still shorter than he is, lol. :yes It's nice when he sits down and I get to be taller than him for a while though. ^_^


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Not really. Though ironically the guy I so far have been most attracted to was 6 foot something, but I think it was his personality not his height that lured me. I also had an intense crush on a 5'5' colombian guy (which is shorter than me)...so hmm.


----------



## Coy Cutiee (May 24, 2010)

Im 5'2ish so most guys will be taller than me. A guys height isn't a problem or deal breaker for me... Short, tall, ill take it all ^.^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tall guys make women feel all giggly inside. :lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not sure why I like them. I like tall guys but it hurts to look up at them when you're walking down the street holding hands. I dated a guy who was 6 foot something and I looked over and couldn't even see his face when we walked holding hands lmao. I'm 5'2... fml...


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

The guys that like me are the same height or a tad shorter than me...

I wish I could attract taller guys though..(like 1.75cm and above)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm not tall, so most guys are taller than me. Height definately isn't a dealbreaker, but it seems that most of the guys that liked me were really tall (over 6 ft). So, there is some familiarity in it for me. Also, there is something comforting about a big bear hug.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't really care how tall he is, but with my height, I'm not going to find very many men shorter than me.

My grandpa would often tell my mom, who's pretty tall for a woman, that men only like short petite women, that men don't like tall women. This still affects her. :/


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^No, he's wrong. The only men that only like really short women are controlling people.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

idk i just want to be on there level i guess if thats makes sense at all..i feel intimidated by tall men...im not the type of person thats like omg he's tall (i guess most woman like that protective "safe" feeling) well not my ***! i want to be on there level...idk im just a ****in weird *** and not the most girliest person at ll...i crack on guys i like all the time and i go to far at times...idk how to be a freakin girly girl dammit...o well...i ramble to damn much....all my messages are always paragraghs dammit!...but yeah im 5"5' he should be around 5"4'-5"9..maybe 6 feet but thats kinda tall too...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

It would have less to do with his height than it would my lack of confidence to be in a relationship like that....looking like an amazonian woman towering over man. It would be all about SA, I KNOW that, but it would be hard to have a significant height difference. I have been interested in someone 4 inches shorter than me but it didnt really go anywhere so I dont know what it would be like, everyone I have ever dated was my height or taller. It is really quite ridiculous, it SHOULDNT matter, but I guess it does. :stu


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Height never played a role in the guys I considered attractive. My recent and last ex was 5"6, but I honestly didn't notice until he mentioned it.


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

In my experience (or lack thereof) they don't.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

For men, in dating, confidence is king. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My dream man... to be able to look up and for him to be able to look down and our lips touch... no tippy toes or bending over.

I'm 5' tall so you can imagine my ideal man.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

In some cases, money is King and confidence means nothing.


----------



## serendipitydodo (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm 5 foot 10 so quite a few guys are shorter than me. It feels a little odd to be with someone who is shorter. I guess it's because I want a guy to protect me. I want to curl up in his arms. It probably has something to do with me feeling less feminine if I am taller and therefore bigger than the guy. Ironically, when I'm attracted to celebrities, when I discover their heights, they're often significantly shorter than me! But I still like them. Maybe I pretend they're taller than me. I think I fear that society will think it odd if I am the taller one, too. I fear I will be judged. That's awful, isn't it? I guess it's a stereotype I have absorbed.

It's like dating someone who is younger than me, too. It shouldn't make a difference but it makes me feel kind of uneasy inside. Maybe because I have an issue with feeling too old, anyway.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

everyone's taller than I am, usually, so it won't all boil down to height. I don't know what it's like to be with anyone, really.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> In some cases, money is King and confidence means nothing.


I disagree. In some cases, fame is like confidence/social proof all wrapped into one, money simply gives a man confidence, but isn't itself what women go for (unless they're golddiggers), but confidence has a nearly universal appeal to most women.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I disagree. In some cases, fame is like confidence/social proof all wrapped into one, money simply gives a man confidence, but isn't itself what women go for (unless they're golddiggers), but confidence has a nearly universal appeal to most women.


I don't get what this has to do with women being attracted to taller men or not.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TallGuy87 said:


> In my experience (or lack thereof) they don't.


That's interesting. How tall are you?


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not. I don't really notice peoples height unless they are super short or super tall. It wouldn't make me less attracted to a guy him being short, but it would make me feel a bit weird being taller than him but only because its not the social "norm".


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

:/[/QUOTE] My grandpa would often tell my mom, who's pretty tall for a woman, that men only like short petite women, that men don't like tall women. This still affects her. :/[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I was always on the taller side too and people always made me feel 'manly' because of it, it can suck for women being tall because people see petite women as more feminine or some crap.


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> That's interesting. How tall are you?


6'7" I guess I'm just too tall. :idea


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

So many nice women on here. I wish this was more of a common consensus.

Most women wouldn't give a shorter guy a chance in hell when compared to a taller guy. I mean, I'm about 5'7" at the most, so I'm not very tall. And most of the women I usually like are about the same height as me. Ugh!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Basically, what I'm getting from this is thread is that it's mainly just concerned with different preferences. That sounds about right I suppose.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Women are really bad at choosing their partners.


----------



## Coy Cutiee (May 24, 2010)

0.0 women are bad at what now???

Care to share with us what that was suppose to mean "Women are really bad at choosing their partners."???? 

We aren't all bad at finding good partners...


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

TallGuy87 said:


> 6'7" I guess I'm just too tall. :idea


No,you're not.But these have been my thoughts many times just that I'm a really tall girl.
But I was proven wrong,some guys actually do like tall girls so I don't think your height should be a problem  People have different preferences.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Who I am attracted to is not affected by height. You can't control it, why should I judge you on it?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Smitten said:


> Maybe it makes some feel more feminine by dating someone taller....?


Haha, I'm guessing you yourself feel pretty feminine most of the time then? :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Invisible_girl said:


> No,you're not.But these have been my thoughts many times just that I'm a really tall girl.
> But I was proven wrong,some guys actually do like tall girls so I don't think your height should be a problem  People have different preferences.


Indeed, for starters, there's more to love!


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

Jaiyyson said:


> Haha, I'm guessing you yourself feel pretty feminine most of the time then? :b


 ah yeah, you could say that :hide


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Jaiyyson said:


> Indeed, for starters, there's more to love!


Lol.I guess that's one way to put it.


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

i am not... but that is only because i'm very short. he has to be at least the same height if not taller than me though, which is not asking for alot since i am only 5'2


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not necessarily only attracted to taller guys. Some that are shorter than me have caught my eye definitely. I'm 5'6" and prefer that a guy not have to stand on tippy-toes to kiss me, but it's not a deal-breaker. If I had a choice, I would choose taller and bigger. I definitely don't want to be heavier than a guy, though...


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

This thread is really encouraging... I always thought that being shorter than a woman even by an inch was a dealbreaker. It looks like that's only for some women.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Most guys are taller than me, since I'm only 5'2".


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 6" , but don't feel like I could protect someone that well being brutally honest. Where would I fit in lol :teeth?


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

5'11 here. Meh.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been attracted to both short and tall guys. I've never dated someone shorter than me, but I wouldn't be opposed to it. Ideally it would be nice to date a guy who was 5'6 or taller, but height isn't too big of a deal in the grand scheme of things.



TallGuy87 said:


> 6'7" I guess I'm just too tall. :idea


No you aren't. The last guy I dated was about that height... we would always get comments on how odd we looked together because he was a _ton_ taller/bigger than I was, but that's initially what made him stand out to me... in a good way.  And I loved the fact that every time we kissed or hugged he would pick me up off the ground. ...So, don't be discouraged, there are girls out there that will love your height!


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

quiet0lady said:


> No you aren't. The last guy I dated was about that height... we would always get comments on how odd we looked together because he was a _ton_ taller/bigger than I was, but that's initially what made him stand out to me... in a good way.  And I loved the fact that every time we kissed or hugged he would pick me up off the ground. ...So, don't be discouraged, there are girls out there that will love your height!


Thank you so much! Your message gives me hope.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

TallGuy87 said:


> Thank you so much! Your message gives me hope.


I'd happily trade 5'11 for 6'7 anyday. If only :no


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I have rejected some guys in the past just because they were shorter than me. Maybe I am superficial, but it is vital for me to be with guy who is taller than me. It gives me a feeling of being protected and being weaker and having someone who can take care of me. It isn't logical and some of the taller guys may need my protection more lol, but I just can't do anything about this idea in my brain, I cannot be attracted by someone shorter than me :blank


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I asked my sister a question the other day. What if you met the nicest guy in the world and he wasn't tall would you date him? She said, no. I said, I just said the nicest guy in the world. She still said, no. I was puzzled by her response. 

I actually like short guys, but height shouldn't really matter if he's a nice guy.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Having been with guys more than a foot taller than me I actually prefer them on the shorter side. At least my height though which isn't hard since I'm only 5'2.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

SAgirl said:


> I asked my sister a question the other day. What if you met the nicest guy in the world and he wasn't tall would you date him? She said, no. I said, I just said the nicest guy in the world. She still said, no. I was puzzled by her response.
> 
> I actually like short guys, but height shouldn't really matter if he's a nice guy.


I really didn't think that much here wouldn't mind. I guess everyone has their preferences. Shows you how much I know.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I really don't think height plays that much of a factor tbh. I'm up there in the 6" 1-2 range and I've gotten no where with any girl ever. Where as when I used to have an active social life a couple of my shorter friends did a good job of finding gf's and just chicks to hook up with.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

6'1" girl chiming in here-- I like tall guys more than shorter guys because I get the very rare chance to feel dainty and small, and thus feminine. Because I usually feel like a bull in a china shop (not fat-just tall), it is nice to know that there is a guy taller than I am whose hands will softly envelope mine. Mine are the small hands, the dainty hands, the feminine hands. Mine are the pretty ones. His are the strong, masculine, protective ones that will shield me from harm. 


And its really nice to not accidentally kiss a nose.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

TallGuy87 said:


> 6'7" I guess I'm just too tall. :idea


Ha. Guys cannot be too tall. Girls can be too tall. Guys just become "manlier" (and sexier) the taller they are.

Of course, some guys are just so good-looking I dont even care.

Depends on the guy, I guess? I don't know, I just confused myself...

:b


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

There are tons of short guys that can get most any woman they want. Its all about confidence.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not.


----------



## one985 (Jan 22, 2010)

"Why are you attracted to taller men? Or are you?"

During my childhood I saw movies with the "ideal" couples and fell in love with a few of them. The guy'd tall and slim with the girl's head resting on his chest or shoulder...I think that was the only image I grew up with. I imagine myself in her position...


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Most guys are lucky that I'm 5'3" , but yeah I'm generally attracted to the taller range of guys unless a shorter guy (who's still taller than me) has a nice build (aka works out..) which I often find very attractive. It probably makes the female feel less feminine if the guy is shorter, lol, in addition to the taller guys seeming manlier, etc.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I think this trend started about 14 years ago when I grew a couple inches past 6'.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> Why are you attracted to taller men? Or are you?


I never really was conscious of it actually. My ex is actually about an inch shorter than me! But I wouldn't have noticed if he weren't constantly pointing it out, haha.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Who I am attracted to has so so little to do with height. I'm short, about 5'1, so the majority are taller than me anyway. Granted I do prefer a taller partner. I guess because I feel so small myself? Really, it's not that big of a deal though. I fell in love with my SO before knowing how tall he was. It didn't matter after we connected.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.wisegeek.com/which-country-has-the-tallest-people.htm

The tallest people in the world are.......... the Dutch!!!!! :lol


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

stylicho said:


> http://www.wisegeek.com/which-country-has-the-tallest-people.htm
> 
> The tallest people in the world are.......... the Dutch!!!!! :lol


Maybe I should go there then if I want to find someone that is taller than me :b

(don't get why it's so funny though :um)


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Shorter people tend to be stonger pound for pound because of their lower level of gravity and shorter limbs. A longer lever has more stress on it and requires greater exertion to lift.

Taller people are still probably stronger generally if they have more mass though. So maybe it's that. I always thought it was a growth thing: tall - good growth - good genes/nourishment.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

low said:


> Shorter people tend to be stonger pound for pound because of their lower level of gravity and shorter limbs. A longer lever has more stress on it and requires greater exertion to lift.
> 
> Taller people are still probably stronger generally if they have more mass though. So maybe it's that. I always thought it was a growth thing: tall - good growth - good genes/nourishment.


http://scrapetv.com/News/News%20Pages/Health/Images/gimli-lord-of-the-rings.jpg
Cant figure out how to post the picture so to see it click the link. Gimli, son of Gloin :lol


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Invisible_girl said:


> Maybe I should go there then if I want to find someone that is taller than me :b
> 
> (don't get why it's so funny though :um)


All right Goldmember. Don't play the laughing boy. There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures *and the Dutch*. :lol


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

stylicho said:


> All right Goldmember. Don't play the laughing boy. There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures *and the Dutch*. :lol


What's not to like?Is it all those bicycles or maybe the coffee shops?:b


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Invisible_girl said:


> What's not to like?Is it all those bicycles or maybe the coffee shops?:b


That was a quote from Austin Powers if you didnt know


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

stylicho said:


> That was a quote from Austin Powers if you didnt know


Ops.My bad lol.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

There is a feeling of security in being held by someone who is taller than you are.


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

For what it's worth, being 6'1", I can't even remember the last time I encountered a female taller than myself, but I can attest to my height having done me very few favours with the opposite sex. I can't say that females don't have a slight preference for taller men generally, but shorter guys ought to know that they aren't exactly missing out; if they were a few inches taller, they probably still wouldn't have to beat off the women.


----------



## Dusky (Nov 5, 2009)

If someone attracts me enough, I can overlook particulars; their importance kind of fizzles out, though I do prefer if the guy is taller than me. I'm 5'3" and feel most comfortable with a man who's between 5'7" and 6'. I guess being smaller than him makes me feel more dainty and feminine and him being average to imposing height makes me feel more secure around him. :b

My dad was also taller than my mom and most media I've seen portrays it that way as well, though I was crazy over a shortie for awhile. (Prince) :lol


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Because that's what society has taught us. Men are supposed to protect us lol. And I has a LOT of self esteem issues growing up due to how tall I am.. I'm 5'10". I always felt like a beanstalk, so awkward. As I've grown up, I've dated a couple guys that were shorter than me. One was 5'8", one was 5'6.. it just made me feel too awkward. They didn't have a problem with it but I did... my childs father was the exact same height as me and that also made me a little uncomfortable... my SO that I'm with now is 6'5" so that's wonderful.


----------



## malaise (Aug 18, 2009)

It's not only height itself that is attractive, but it can definitely be PART of what makes a guy attractive. There's something about big and tall, like a big bear of a guy that drives me wild, I guess it does trigger some primal sexual instinct. But I also find androgynous people really sexy. There was, I think it was a guy, who would come in when I was waitressing once every week or so and I would just be so turned on, I would stare at him when he wasn't looking.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

wahwahwahprotectioncrapwahwah.

What IS this protection crap? I protect HIM. He wears Lynx(Axe), yeah? I have to use my brute strength to beat off all the women that come chasing after him. It's tough work.

People wonder why we never venture outside.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I just like the idea of big tall man hugging me. Like people have said, I want to feel safe and protected.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm 5'4" and a little on the thick side, so how i feel about it, is dating someone taller makes me feel smaller. I dated a skinny guy that was my height, and i felt kinda...big at times with him. Around someone taller i'm not so insecure about my weight, i dunno why. I've never been attracted to giants though, like 6'5" or anything, they are too tall for me, i'd feel like a smurf, it'd be like hugging a tree (because i'm so short)!

But i guess the typical girl prefers taller men the same reason guys typically prefer shorter women. And the protection thing makes sense as well! I guess it's all about comfort. =]


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't care about height though to be honest, I don't like the idea of being with a guy who's much taller than me, so I prefer shorter ones.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Star Zero said:


> I'm 5'4" and a little on the thick side, so how i feel about it, is dating someone taller makes me feel smaller.
> 
> Around someone taller i'm not so insecure about my weight


This is a big part of it for me, too.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Because it makes me feel small and feminine and I like that... har har.
Still I wouldn't unrule a guy if he was shorter than me if he was attractive otherwise.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Why do men like large beasts? Life isn't fair.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

mcmuffinme said:


> Why do men like large beasts? Life isn't fair.


Lmfao, i know, really. XD
It applies to both genders.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

mcmuffinme said:


> Why do men like large beasts? Life isn't fair.


I'm fairly certain our collective opinion on that issue is far more diverse than women's preference for height, even though I have no way of proving it. (Well, I have myself as exhibit A that what you said isn't always true).


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

mcmuffinme said:


> Why do men like large beasts? Life isn't fair.


And in all candor, would you feel any better if I said large breasts made me feel safe 

I'm 6-1, and while I notice women's bodies, all parts, I don't have consistent likes.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

ive always went for my height or taller,i dont really have a preference unless they are shorter considering im only 5'2"


----------



## IAmOne (Jul 4, 2010)

Infuriates me to no end.

I'm 5'7


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i've always said i prefer taller men because they make me feel protected. however, just because a single woman says she prefers a certain trait, that doesn't mean she won't be perfectly happy with someone who does not have that trait. for example, my boyfriend, who is absolutely perfect, is exactly my height and it really doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

Usually, I'm attracted to guys around the same height as me (5'7") or a tiny bit taller. However, the current guy I like is much taller than that, so I guess if there are other qualities I like about the guy, then height doesn't matter so much.


----------



## IAmOne (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't get the whole 'feeling protected' thing.

As if being under 5'10 automatically makes you a fragile, shrinking violet. I've held my own against dudes with half a foot on me. I hate fighting so much, though.

Ugh.

I hate these leftover tribal, sociobiological shallownesses that we all have.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Because there are no men shorter than me.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know that it has much to do with the whole "feeling protected" thing for me, at least not consciously. I generally like for a guy to be taller but not a whole lot taller. I like for it to still be pretty easy to kiss standing up. And I don't really ever wear heels so that isn't a problem. But I think that if I met a guy I really liked who was shorter I wouldn't let that stop me, I would probably just feel kinda awkward and slouch more.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

poeticinjustice said:


> Because there are no men shorter than me.


best answer


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I like a challenging high-five.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I like a challenging high-five.


close 2nd


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol at men "liking large breasts cause they make us feel safe". I'm gonna use that line in real life somehow. Exposure therapy .


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

GnR said:


> Lol at men "liking large breasts cause they make us feel safe". I'm gonna use that line in real life somehow. Exposure therapy .


Hahaha, if I were a man and a woman rejected me because I was short, that's got to be the best response ever.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I would say, "so small breasts are dangerous...." I like that.


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Men who feel safe with large breasts are those who can't swim and wish to use their girlfriend as a flotation device in case of an emergency water landing. 

As for me, I can swim just fine so breast size doesn't matter.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Floatation device or airbags. Theoretically, if she was sitting on my lap and we got into a car accident, they could save me from a concussion.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Large boobs gross me out, sorry for offending people.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Large boobs gross me out, sorry for offending people.


I'm actually glad to know that, most men prefer large breasts but I can understand.
I'm pretty small chested myself.

and I like shorter men. I don't know why. They have special a charm to them, and sometimes they are even kinder. lol
I know appearance has nothing to do with personality, but I still prefer shorter men to taller. I don't know why you say that women (in general) are attracted to taller men/women I'm bi.

we all have our taste right


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The chances are that the one you're with who makes you feel protected is the person most likely to abuse you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not in manchester city centre on a saturday night!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Aye, the stats don't apply to jungles.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I like nice, taller men - there's something endearing about someone with the physical ability or height to be intimidating, coupled with a kind personality.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

poeticinjustice said:


> Because there are no men shorter than me.


Yeah, I'm 5'3", so taller men are everywhere.
Height is not something I really think about. There are so many other things to prioritize - like, I don't know... personality, or even just an overall attractive physical appearance (attractive to me).

However, I guess I kind of agree with Star Zero -- a man shorter than me (who would be pretty short for a man *) would make me feel large, and feeling large is something that makes me uncomfortable.

_* Not that there's anything wrong with that._


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Are there any men out there shorter than 4'8? Come out, come out, wherever you are!

Honestly, when I was younger being over 6'0 was a prerequisite and funnily enough, no one under that height was ever interested in me. :b Now that I'm older it doesn't matter any more. Combatability is more important than height.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Are there any men out there shorter than 4'8? Come out, come out, wherever you are!
> 
> Honestly, when I was younger being over 6'0 was a prerequisite and funnily enough, no one under that height was ever interested in me. :b Now that I'm older it doesn't matter any more. Combatability is more important than height.


Combatability? My my, SBJ, you are a feisty one, aren't you!!

(Sorry, I couldn't resist. :b)


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I've never been attracted to someone shorter than me. I'm not sure why it is, but I do like when guys are my height or taller.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

It's no surprise that a lot of women are attracted to guys at least their own height. What's more interesting to me is whether they prefer their men to be tall in an absolute sense, regardless of how tall the woman is. Like, for you girls that are 5'4 or under... is a guy in the 6'+ range still more desirable than one in the 5'6-5'10 range, all else being equal?


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

anomalous said:


> It's no surprise that a lot of women are attracted to guys at least their own height. What's more interesting to me is whether they prefer their men to be tall in an absolute sense, regardless of how tall the woman is. Like, for you girls that are 5'4 or under... is a guy in the 6'+ range still more desirable than one in the 5'6-5'10 range, all else being equal?


Generally speaking, my answer is no. Being considered tall (for a man) holds no special appeal for me over men who are in the 5'6"-5'10" range.

If anything, it's the opposite for me. I would prefer the "mid-range" due to my shorter height. So if "taller men" is meant to mean tall for a man, then my answer to the thread title is that I'm not more attracted to tall men than average height men, and potentially less attracted, although I don't place a lot of importance on it.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

sophiek said:


> most men prefer large breasts but I can understand


That's a myth. The guys that like large breasts just tend to speak louder than those who don't. Most guys that I've talked to prefer natural, proportionate breasts, not huge melons that are saggy and make women look fat.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Note: make breasts saggy, less men attracted to you, yay!


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm very very tall and I think tall girls are awesome!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pollster said:


> Combatability? My my, SBJ, you are a feisty one, aren't you!!
> 
> (Sorry, I couldn't resist. :b)


Oh right, compatability, heh. I keep forgetting to download the spelling checker add-on for Firefox. :no


----------



## ClubberLang (Jun 23, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Are there any men out there shorter than 4'8? Come out, come out, wherever you are!


I'm close. I'm 4'9''.

I can only hope there's a woman out there who's into midgets.

I don't understand womens' need to "feel protected". Are they expecting to be attacked by a bear while walking down the street or something?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ClubberLang said:


> I'm close. I'm 4'9''.
> 
> I can only hope there's a woman out there who's into midgets.
> 
> I don't understand womens' need to "feel protected". Are they expecting to be attacked by a bear while walking down the street or something?


I think that's awesome, I thought I'd never know a man close to my height! Maybe not so awesome for you, but hopefully you aren't judged too harshly for it. 

I'm not sure about the feel protected thing myself. I do know that if my boyfriend is around (or any man of any height - to be honest) I'm less likely to have men make comments, look at me etc etc. It's almost the ultimate man-repellent, heh.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

ClubberLang said:


> I don't understand womens' need to "feel protected". Are they expecting to be attacked by a bear while walking down the street or something?


I think it has to do something with making them feel feminine. But then, I've always felt that if a guy has to feel masculine around a woman all the time then there is something wrong with that, so I don't know...


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Because we can reach things on high shelves.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

we like to see them beat their heads senseless against low beams, doorways, and the like.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

*Fk being tall just be a man!*

This is just another bad question that makes guys feel insecure and women look like animals that are dominated by instinct.

"Why does size matter?"
"Is mine big or small?"

The only ones that respond are the ones that care so the responces are gona be weighted to one side of the issue.

Like when girls ask if their breast size matters and 500 dudes respond saying no.

Why do they say no? 
Because they are born to beg.

Being tall dont help ya in a fight.
It dont help ya against knife or a bat.
I dont help ya against a gun.
Its not the cave ages.

Fk being tall..... Just be a man. (2010)


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm 5'9". While I've never felt the need to be protected, a taller man does make me feel bit less, well, Amazon-ish. I had a high school friend who was very tiny, about 5'1". I was taller than her ENTIRE FAMILY - including her dad and brother. So while I'm kind of average sized for my own family, I do feel a bit like a gargantuan around smaller women.

My husband is 6'1", which I think of as the perfect height for a girl my size - I don't have to climb a ladder to kiss and hug him, but I can wear heels if I like. That said, I once dated a guy who was 5'3". His height wasn't a big deal to me. I certainly wouldn't reject a guy just because of his height.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Alongroadforsomedude said:


> This is just another bad question that makes guys feel insecure


Yup just another male humiliation thread.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Why do men generally like large breasts? What kind of question is this? I dunno- probably because innately women want to be protected????


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Just regarding original post, I'm willing to bet that this near-universal attractive trait is rarely arrived at through individual reasoning, so asking individuals "why" can't be expected to yield the aforementioned. Kind of like when I try to think of my own preferences. I can account, justify and speculate. And all of that may be reasonable and faithful to my memories, but how much was logic involved _before_ the fact?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> So some women may have a height-bias, but in my experience men have it too.


It does cut both ways. A number of the guys I know prefer women who are shorter than average. And these guys are average or taller.

Then there's the exclusionary stuff on dating sites. Tall guys only. I don't read the men's profiles, but it's probably safe to say that the same thing is going on there. I can understand a preference, but outright excluding people for a simple measurement seems harsh.

I usually prefer shorter women, just like most women here prefer taller men, but there are some times when I'll see someone and think, wow, she's tall, and feel quite attracted, partially on that basis. That's not as predictable a reaction, though.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

Nah that doesnt happen. Guys dont make stupid demands like that on dating sites like the height of woman, or the size of her boobs, or how strong or atheletic or intelligent. 

This is something you only see on some womens profiles. These are usually women with certin values and dont often think much of whats inside a guys heart or mind.

You will almost never see a guy with absolute preferances like that except the bigest D-bags.

This type of shallow judgment and generalization is pretty normal. But on the other hand we did learn to crap in the toilet and not the corner or wherever it might fall. So im sure we can get past whatever instincs our cavman ancestors used to guide them.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I think this type of question is often somewhat rhetorical, or is something like a lament. Most questions in the form of "Why do people like XYZ trait?" are asked by people who don't have much of that trait, or who believe they lack it, and that lacking it is a disadvantage. I don't know what the thread author's intent was, but this can be a form of self pity. 

The shame of it is that it asks about a preference, and I think preferences are mistaken for absolutes. People prefer lots of things that they're quite content not having. Not getting everything we prefer in life doesn't mean we don't appreciate what we do get. Most of us are pretty good at adjusting to our reality, even if we occasionally express a desire for a slightly different reality.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Atticus said:


> I think this type of question is often somewhat rhetorical, or is something like a lament. Most questions in the form of "Why do people like XYZ trait?" are asked by people who don't have much of that trait, or who believe they lack it, and that lacking it is a disadvantage. I don't know what the thread author's intent was, but this can be a form of self pity.
> 
> The shame of it is that it asks about a preference, and I think preferences are mistaken for absolutes. People prefer lots of things that they're quite content not having. Not getting everything we prefer in life doesn't mean we don't appreciate what we do get. Most of us are pretty good at adjusting to our reality, even if we occasionally express a desire for a slightly different reality.


Self pity? It was a question because I was curious. I don't haven't he answers to everything. Sometimes I find it easier to ask and get a majority vote instead of assuming something with no or little facts to back it up. Am I; was I, or can I be insecure about this subject? Sure, I won't deny that, which is also why I ask questions to come to a better conclusion. I feel I got a right to ask.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm kind of shocked that it appears some people took offense to this thread... relax. Geesh. I was just curious. I'm not going to deny I haven't been insecure about the subject. If some girl asked me a question like this I'd try to be honest. No need to get upset. Thank goodness, as some of you have stated, nothing is really absolute when it comes to people's individual tastes.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> I'm kind of shocked that it appears some people took offense to this thread... relax. Geesh. I was just curious. I'm not going to deny I haven't been insecure about the subject. If some girl asked me a question like this I'd try to be honest. No need to get upset. *Thank goodness, as some of you have stated, nothing is really absolute when it comes to people's individual tastes*.


My opinion doesn't matter, but I think it's refreshing that you had the courage to ask. Sometimes we get these perceptions and we need a little reality check. I don't know if that's what you were doing, but...

Anyway, it's something I would do, if I was brave enough. I'm pretty curious about other people and what they think and all. I just want to understand, if that's possible.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> My opinion doesn't matter, but I think it's refreshing that you had the courage to ask. Sometimes we get these perceptions and we need a little reality check. I don't know if that's what you were doing, but...
> 
> Anyway, it's something I would do, if I was brave enough. I'm pretty curious about other people and what they think and all. I just want to understand, if that's possible.


Your opinion does matter or else I wouldn't ask. Yeah, I need a reality check I guess. Getting opinions and views, bad or not, does give me a better idea about it all.


----------



## ctrlaltdelete (May 13, 2010)

I actually prefer tall or taller women. Seems I'm **** out of luck, eh?


----------



## cookiedough (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't mind either way
...I mean I'd date someone on like 70% personality 30% looks.

Of course tall guys are a turn on
but that doesn't mean short guys are a turn off.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate threads like this...people can be attracted to many different types.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> I hate threads like this...people can be attracted to many different types.


Thank you and I agree.
This post is stupid as all hell in my opinion.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm tall 6'3", but thin build, and Women dont seem to like that at all. So height isn't everything I guess.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

keithp said:


> I'm tall 6'3", but thin build, and Women dont seem to like that at all. So height isn't everything I guess.


Height is pretty important to me and most girls I know...I'd take an average looking tall guy over a really good looking short guy any day :yes


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

calichick said:


> Height is pretty important to me and most girls I know...I'd take an average looking tall guy over a really good looking short guy any day :yes


I guess girls here beg to differ, or find me extremely ugly.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

calichick said:


> Height is pretty important to me and most girls I know...I'd take an average looking tall guy over a really good looking short guy any day :yes


Why? I don't understand this at all.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Why? I don't understand this at all.


Well in general or are you just asking me? I'm 5'10.5, all my friends are tall as well...I haven't had a lot of experience, but all the guys I dated were 6'2+...I just find it extremely attractive I guess...



keithp said:


> I guess girls here beg to differ, or find me extremely ugly.


Maybe it's just your confidence and how you carry yourself? Anyways..consider yourself lucky


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

calichick said:


> Well in general or are you just asking me? I'm 5'10.5, all my friends are tall as well...I haven't had a lot of experience, but all the guys I dated were 6'2+...I just find it extremely attractive I guess...
> 
> Maybe it's just your confidence and how you carry yourself? Anyways..consider yourself lucky


Its important to her because shes fricken tall for a chick. 
If she likes tall guys its like duh...... 5'11" for a Chick is like WNBA.

It doesnt have to do with confidence or any of that BS. I see tall guys hunched over looking nervouse all the time. These generalizations never add up to jack ... as usual....


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

This thread depresses me lol it doesn't help that I just bumped it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Alongroadforsomedude said:


> It doesnt have to do with confidence or any of that BS. I see tall guys hunched over looking nervouse all the time. These generalizations never add up to jack ... as usual....


Ok calm down. Why do you even care if you're not tall? :/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Alongroadforsomedude said:


> Its important to her because shes fricken tall for a chick.
> If she likes tall guys its like duh...... 5'11" for a Chick is like WNBA.


I am 5'9"ish, one inch shorter than calichick, and I would have no problem dating a guy that is shorter that me. I have definitely been attracted to guys that are 5'5".


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

It's not hard to find a short guy attractive...I've found a few..

Different question is, would you date them? Would they date you?

I'm always in heels anyways!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Alongroadforsomedude said:


> This is just another bad question that makes guys feel insecure


This is all no big deal...

Even if you're a guy and you're like 5'4, there are still PLENTY of girls around who are shorter than you. Most girls don't care how tall you are, as long as you're at least an inch or two taller than them. Some don't care at all.

Yeah, some girls say "6' or taller"... But then, some guys won't look at any girl over 110 pounds. It goes both ways.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

calichick said:


> Different question is, would you date them?





Perfectionist said:


> I would have no problem dating a guy that is shorter that me.





calichick said:


> Would they date you?


Dunno.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

You're a better woman than I am then...I draw the line at 6'1" haha


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

calichick said:


> You're a better woman than I am then...I draw the line at 6'1" haha


DAmn so you're already cutting off like 90% of the male population without even looking!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

My ex was shorter than me. But I think it bothered him, not me! I didn't even notice at first. Those details don't really matter...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

calichick said:


> You're a better woman than I am then...I draw the line at 6'1" haha


Do you always carry a measuring tape around with you and when a guy who flirts with you is borderline 6"1' you ask him to stand still so you can check his measurements?

I'm just being a jerk


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> This is all no big deal...
> 
> Yeah, some girls say "6' or taller"... But then, some guys won't look at any girl over 110 pounds. It goes both ways.


But...but you can change your weight! You can't really change your height. So I conclude men are less shallow and short guys are doomed! Damn beanstalks and amazon women. :shakes fist:


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

so_so_shy said:


> DAmn so you're already cutting off like 90% of the male population without even looking!


Yea man, now you can see why I have trouble finding a guy...height is just a prerequisite for me......especially unfortunate that I live in a city with very very short men. But I've been lucky enough to find a few tall guys since I'm in school :b All the athletes are tall, but they have huge egos!



BetaBoy90 said:


> Do you always carry a measuring tape around with you and when a guy who flirts with you is borderline 6"1' you ask him to stand still so you can check his measurements?
> 
> I'm just being a jerk


Haha that would be ideal now wouldn't it?  But no, it's not that tough actually, when you're next to a guy, you can pretty much size them up. I am the measuring tape myself lol.

You can see what my friends and I talk about :\ When my friend first started dating this guy, first thing she told me about him was his height..


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

calichick said:


> Ok calm down. Why do you even care if you're not tall? :/


Im never calm. Why do you care if you are tall as tree? Quit giving these guys a reason to give up.

So what... your tall and you date tall guys. It makes sense because 6'1 is only like 2 inches taller than you. Wich is understandable because of retarded social stigmas supressing any non comformist choices by any individual.
Just dont confuse them about why this matters to you.

Im 5'8" and I get checked out by every kind of girl from super tall chicks to wicked short ones, fat ones, cute ones, strange ones ect. I still havnt figured out why but its not because im tall thats for sure.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

lol. This topic isn't about you. It's about



> *Women*, why are you attracted to taller men?


:teeth


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

World's tallest man can't get a girlfriend.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/09/16/sultan-kosen-worlds-talle_n_289393.html


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

calichick said:


> lolz. This topic isn't about you. It's about
> 
> :teeth


Get with the program. Its the "frustration forum".. not the.. "The charade for dating tall chicks forum". :roll


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

calichick said:


> Get with the program, it's the "*relationship forum*," not the "frustration forum" or "frustration due to stunted growth forum" LOL.:roll
> 
> Anyways, short guys..eh...plz stop justifying yourself..it's embarrassing.


You wish you were short.. nuff said.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Alongroadforsomedude said:


> You wish you were short.. nuff said.


But instead I'm the height of a Victoria's Secret model, with the same proportions.

No thanks. lolz

Why do people like to get into arguments with me here..its annoying XD


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

calichick said:


> But instead I'm the height of a Victoria's Secret model, with the same proportions.
> 
> No thanks. lolz
> 
> Why do people like to get into arguments with me here..its annoying XD


Probably because you sound like what you look like. A walking cliche that reinforces stereotypes that plauge us all with time consuming stupidity like this?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

No...I'm thinking people like to get into arguments here because they want things sugar-coated, and while some people will do that, other people will just state reality, and what really goes on, _out there_.

*:afrSocial Anxiety*. :afr

Also..please don't get yourself banned by saying those things...I don't want to be the cause of 2 bans!


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

calichick said:


> No...I'm thinking people like to get into arguments here because they want things sugar-coated, and while some people will do that, other people will just state reality, and what really goes on, _out there_.
> 
> *Social Anxiety*. Oh, right..


Hey this is a stupid thread all together. The truth does not equall the opinions of a few random chicks. Really It hasnt related to the topic of social anxiety that much at all. I agree on that much. SA is the reason for these forums.

You opinion.... does not equal the truth. If you want to make your self feel better by trying to make people infearior through subtle projections of your insecurity. Try hanging out with youre barbie brigade and save whatever is left of your empathy and dignity for people who might need it or care. This is not the place to feed. Get lost.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Alongroadforsomedude said:


> You opinion.... does not equal the truth.


No one's opinion = truth. (If you weren't aware of that )

Also, I did not create this topic so you can have a chat with the OP about that, and not take all this anger out on me. :afr

Right, I thought we were all here because we have social anxiety, some people, males in particular, just seem to think there's is of "greater importance" than us females.

ANYWHO...

Good night.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*This argument is now over. Infractions have been given.*


----------

